# Buckmark Lite vs the other BM models



## jackl4

Greetings,

I guess this is another "which Buckmark" should I buy posting. I want to buy my 12 year old son a .22 pistol and we have narrowed it down to the Browning Buckmark without hesitation.

Which Buckmark is another story. We saw a "Practical URX" and my son really liked it. I most like the URX grips.

When then saw a Buckmark Lite and he really fell in love with that. I think more because of its looks than anything else.

One thing is for sure, he really likes the URX grips and so do I (he's a righty, I'm a lefty).

He did say he liked the lightness of the Lite but I'm not sure that is a good thing for him to be learning on. He is an average sized 12 year old.

We both really liked the fiber optic front sites but I guess I could have them put on any model we get. In fact, I was thinking I would want dots on the rear site no matter what.

I don't understand the differences between the "Standard", "Practical", "Camper", "Plus", and so on.

This would be a range/plinking gun for him. I want him to learn to use the open sights now but would also like the option to add some fun targeting sights down the road sometime.

He's been shooting my Springfield XDM 9mm so I don't think there will be any issue with weight.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Jack


----------



## bruce333

> One thing is for sure, he really likes the URX grips and so do I (he's a righty, I'm a lefty).


To me this is the deciding factor. There really isn't much difference between models, barrel contour, sights, and grips are the ones that come to mind. The lite is just that, a lighter version, the barrel is aluminum with a steel sleeve.

I have a camper that came with the fiber optic front sight. My daughter likes it a lot. The safety is hard for her to operate, but since it is a range gun we just don't use it.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

jackl4 said:


> Greetings, I guess this is another "which Buckmark" should I buy posting. . . One thing is for sure, he really likes the URX grips and so do . . . I don't understand the differences between the "Standard", "Practical", "Camper", "Plus", and so on. . .Any advice would be greatly appreciated. . .


Here is the link to an "all things Browning rimfire site". Which is a sub-forum of Wwww.rimfirecentral.com".
At the top is sticky "Buckmark Starter Thread". "Chim" is the master guru. 
27 were viewing just now. Ask your questions there. You will like it. 
Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Two more sources for model descriptions/photos. All currently available models are listed. Including two Lite models. And show which include front fiber-optic.
1. At Browning.com, their offical site. (well, duh, that is sure new info). You have to click "next" to see the last model (which happens to be my "Plus UDX").
Browning Search Results For: Buck Mark

2. The Gallery of Guns site. It is the wholesale Davidson Distributing company's way to entice you to get local gunshops to deal through Davidson's.
And, it works well. I've put you into their "Gun Genie" system for Browning products. Scroll down, and 18 Buck Mark models are listed. Click on each
model to get details. Specs, a photo, list price, and number available are listed. Try the instant quote, and you will get prices from local retail dealers.
These prices are what the dealer will stand behind if you order online through this system. Great way to compare actual "shop prices".

www.galleryofguns.com - Gun Genie - Davidson's most popular and powerful search engine to find and buy guns at galleryofguns.com
Or maybe you've already seen this system touted on their 1/2 hour "Gallery of Guns" TV show. No, I have NO connection to Davidson's.
I bought my Buck Mark from my most favorite local dealers. He says the system makes it easy on him. I say his lowest $$$ of 18 local dealers makes it easy for me. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed Welcome to the unofficial Buck Mark Club ! It's a life-long addiction, and neither of you will ever regret it.
And, just to whet your appetite, you have to look at my Buck Mark photo. Less than four months old. For $100 total, I added a Truglo reflex red dot sight and a Browning rail.
Buck Mark Plus UDX Rosewood Grips. "Plus" means deluxe. "UDX" means laminated wood grip. Rosewood & Walnut guns are blued. "Black Laminate" are Stainless Steel.


----------

